# iMac wont boot from usb..



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

So I've made a USB stick with the right files and boot partitions with WIndows 7 on it, wich I used to install on my laptop.

So now I decided to dualboot windows 7 and OS X on my iMac. I've done it before with boot camp but that was with a DVD with windows 7 on it.
I can't get it to work with my USB stick.
When I hold down the option key at start up, I only get the option to boot into OS X.

Any suggestions?


----------



## eXtremeX (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think a USB stick is a bootable drive. I would use an external HD or as you mentioned, a DVD.


----------



## Bassi (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes a USB stick is a bootable drive. I've made the right corrections on it's partition is it has boot sectors. This is the way you do it, when you need to install windows OS from a usb stick.

And I've used it to install Windows 7 onto my laptop as I mentioned.
I just don't understand why the apple "bios" can't see the usb stick.

But I might have confused you. What I refer to as a usb stick is the same as a USB flash drive.


----------



## eXtremeX (Aug 24, 2009)

_Posted via Mobile Device_

Ok I see, I have never referred a USB flash drive as a bootable drive. Try this:

http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=732614


----------

